# Emotional Hypersensitivity



## Disastuh (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm extremely sensitive and it's increasingly becoming a problem. Many things upset me, and whether they're worth it or not I'm prone to becoming FURIOUS or sad to the point of bawling. It doesn't take much and I realize this even during the moment, but it's uncontrollable. 

I don't want to be so dramatic all the time, but a lot of situations just feel like the end of the world.

Anyone else empathize?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes, unfortunately.


----------



## witchno2 (May 30, 2010)

I am like this, especially at work. I have started doing something about it, relaxation and breathing exersises, and it seems to help, I have become a bit quieter in the past few weeks.


----------



## conjectural (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes, this is me. Insignificant things, or things that don't seem to bother anyone else, make me furious, and I end up in tears.

There are also many things which sadden me, and sometimes I become upset in an almost happy sort of way -- for example, if I find something to be overly beautiful, it makes me want to cry.

I can't explain these emotions, because they do not occur in ordinary situations where tears are expected, and I seem to have no control over them.​


----------



## shygirl86 (May 17, 2007)

Yip, me too! I think it is just part of my personality. But if you haven't always felt like this, maybe it is hormones? Or depression or something? I think mine has got worse since I got depressed. I assume it will get easier with age... we will get better at coping with stuff. At least I hope so :S. Good luck!


----------



## Disastuh (Mar 20, 2010)

shygirl86 said:


> But if you haven't always felt like this, maybe it is hormones? Or depression or something?


No, I've always been this way. I wouldn't rule out any of those other factors though in aggravating the problem.


----------



## Antechinus (May 17, 2010)

Have you heard of Alice Miller ? (Psychoanalyst -she has a website). She talks about exactly these things. She believes emotional hypersensitivity is caused by having a huge amount of repressed rage and sadness from your childhood, which becomes triggered by everyday situations. The intense emotions are actually completely legitimate, if you relate them to their original source.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Antechinus said:


> Have you heard of Alice Miller ? (Psychoanalyst -she has a website). She talks about exactly these things. She believes emotional hypersensitivity is caused by having a huge amount of repressed rage and sadness from your childhood, which becomes triggered by everyday situations. The intense emotions are actually completely legitimate, if you relate them to their original source.


Makes sense, for some of us. I had trauma in childhood, and I've always been prickly about things. There are probably people with no trauma who just have sensitive nervous systems.

Even subtle things that don't affect any one else affect me and I get teary, weepy easily or irritable. I will also tear up because something is tender or beautiful, like a movie or a poem.


----------



## sickofthis (May 28, 2010)

Disastuh said:


> I'm extremely sensitive and it's increasingly becoming a problem. Many things upset me, and whether they're worth it or not I'm prone to becoming FURIOUS or sad to the point of bawling. It doesn't take much and I realize this even during the moment, but it's uncontrollable.
> 
> I don't want to be so dramatic all the time, but a lot of situations just feel like the end of the world.
> 
> Anyone else empathize?


Yeah, that is me. I've always been like that. It has affected relationships too. I try not to be over sensitive, but its like I can't help it often. I always envy people who seem to let things roll off their backs.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Disastuh said:


> I'm extremely sensitive and it's increasingly becoming a problem. Many things upset me, and whether they're worth it or not I'm prone to becoming FURIOUS or sad to the point of bawling. It doesn't take much and I realize this even during the moment, but it's uncontrollable.
> 
> I don't want to be so dramatic all the time, but a lot of situations just feel like the end of the world.
> 
> Anyone else empathize?


Yes. Random events don't upset me so much. Like if my car broke down, it'd suck but I wouldn't make a big deal about it. My sensitivity is connected to how other people treat me. I have a temper and get extrememly angry or depressed if people hurt me, and the inverse is true, is a person shows me kindness it can make my whole week. It's such a problem because I feel like such a slave to my emotions and they're so easily affected by the slightest actions of those around me. It's like being pulled apart.


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

:helpyes i have this sensitivity as well it stems from my low self esteem anxiety and depression most people with severe sa have this im sure


----------



## walkerbonbon (Jun 2, 2010)

I am hypersensitive too, always have been. I am more prone to anger though, but I have had my crying jags over the years for sure. My feelings easily get hurt.

I read somewhere that people with social anxiety are really sensitive, otherwise we wouldn't really care so much about what others think and do.


----------



## habsfan31 (May 29, 2010)

walkerbonbon said:


> I read somewhere that people with social anxiety are really sensitive, otherwise we wouldn't really care so much about what others think and do.


Bingo! If you have social anxiety, then you are most likely really sensitive.


----------



## Disastuh (Mar 20, 2010)

sickofthis said:


> Yeah, that is me. I've always been like that. It has affected relationships too. I try not to be over sensitive, but its like I can't help it often. I always envy people who seem to let things roll off their backs.


It affects my relationship with my boyfriend, too. I have arguments where I become withdrawn and childish until I realize how cruel and ridiculous I've been hours later and apologize excessively nearly _daily. _I over-react to things he says, or things he doesn't do. It's awful. It stems from some initial insecurity and then I go on a mission to prove something by interrogating him and being accusatory. This is what provoked me to start this thread, actually...my arguments with my boyfriend :/ I envy easy-going, light-hearted types. 


shadowmask said:


> Yes. Random events don't upset me so much. Like if my car broke down, it'd suck but I wouldn't make a big deal about it. My sensitivity is connected to how other people treat me. I have a temper and get extrememly angry or depressed if people hurt me, and the inverse is true, is a person shows me kindness it can make my whole week. It's such a problem because I feel like such a slave to my emotions and they're so easily affected by the slightest actions of those around me. It's like being pulled apart.


I have this tendency to react disproportionately, too. I agree that it largely has to do with having SA, as our anxiety is interpersonal and so we're more attuned to piffling details that we extract from social situations and are inclined to interpret negatively. My problem is further compounded by depression and BDD.


----------



## keemosabi (Jun 8, 2010)

I think I'm like a weird type of emotionally sensitive. Many times people will say or do completely innocent things, but I take those as insults and fire something mean back. I think this is why I fought a lot in school when I was younger, but I grew out of the fighting. I still do the insulting thing though.


----------



## recluse1 (May 25, 2010)

I can totally relate to you. Criticisms affect me so much that I often get depress about it and sometimes hate the person who critized me. And sometimes, even just the tone of the voice can offend me.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I went through some very stressful things recently and they were new situations and that affects me more.


----------



## Andeh (Jun 9, 2010)

Can relate to this entirely, unfortunately x/


----------



## Dusky (Nov 5, 2009)

I can empathize with this as well. I never outburst publicly, even among trusted company, when I am outraged or deeply sad, but inside I do react strongly to what people do and say and my emotions cause me to take actions that could be extreme in regards to the situation; which is usually some form of running away - making myself unreachable by most means. I grew up surrounded by hypersensitive people who flew off the handle easily and often took it out on me (lowest pecking order in the family) so I became an expert at repressing my own feelings to avoid conflict. Unfortunately, as an adult, I keep attracting the same kind of personality to myself relationships and friend-wise. I wonder if the gentle souls are invisible to me, lol.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm like this too, its beginning to take a toll on my relationships :rain


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

I can be incredibly emotional over little things, but if it's something major involving others, like a death, I feel cold and heartless. It doesn't move me.

In a related topic, something I can't stand are situations in which other people are emotional and they usually get a pat on the back or a shoulder to lean on. And yet, if I get emotional, people think I'm some kind of weirdo. I try to hide my tears as much as possible.


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

E93 said:


> I'm like this too, its beginning to take a toll on my relationships :rain


Same. The main reason being alone is better/easier for me.


----------



## Star Zero (Jun 1, 2010)

Disastuh said:


> I'm extremely sensitive and it's increasingly becoming a problem. Many things upset me, and whether they're worth it or not I'm prone to becoming FURIOUS or sad to the point of bawling. It doesn't take much and I realize this even during the moment, but it's uncontrollable.
> 
> I don't want to be so dramatic all the time, but a lot of situations just feel like the end of the world.
> 
> Anyone else empathize?


Laugh if you want, but i many times feel like the sky is falling.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I can relate. I cried at work the other day just because my coworkers were discussing their past relationships, and I'm 21 and have never been in one. My coworker turned to me and asked me about my dating history, and I tried to say I had SA, but instead I started crying and acting ridiculous.

People start asking me what happened, or what somebody did, and I just have to say- it's not a big deal- don't worry about it- I'm just sensitive. 

I hate trying to explain my unwarranted reactions to these kind of things that just hit me on a personal level


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

conjectural said:


> Yes, this is me. Insignificant things, or things that don't seem to bother anyone else, make me furious, and I end up in tears.​
> There are also many things which sadden me, and *sometimes I become upset in an almost happy sort of way -- for example, if I find something to be overly beautiful, it makes me want to cry.*​
> I can't explain these emotions, because they do not occur in ordinary situations where tears are expected, and I seem to have no control over them.​


Yeah, I can relate to that and everything else you wrote.


----------



## blueypooey (Oct 5, 2010)

I have the same problem.. I noticed most of the folks on this thread are female.. and in our current society it's somewhat 'ok' for women to be emotional about things (I'm not downplaying your situation, please realize this). But as a male living in western society, being like this is a nightmare. Since I was a kid i've always been very supersensitive to everything (Teachers told my parents I was 'gifted'.. which was great and all - but it severely damaged my ability to create normal social relations since my emotional depth is so deep).

I'm 32 now and I've still been struggling with this condition. It's so overwelming and has wrecked havoc on careers and whatnot i've had.. things that people just deal with I get very overwelmed by emotionally.. It takes a load out of me.. and I can't live up to my potential because of this. I'm at the point where I'm trying meds.. It's so overwelming. My empathic nature is so strong I feel like I can see into peoples souls, being around other human beings is draining to me beyond comprehension. I have no damn idea how you're supposed to function like this in modern day society - and because these conditions are not physical (like cancer etc). It's VERY hard to explain this to people. I've talked myself to death trying to explain to people what a day to day life situation is for me. I'm so massively overwelmed by simple environments.. going places, simple damn things.. It really impacts my ability to learn properly as well.. it's hell. I have so many opportunities I've had in my life, but I simply shy away from them due to the overwelming nature of things. People tend to tell me to be strong and toughen up.. but this is more then just that. I'm in a CONSTANT state of emotional pain. It gets so severe.. beyond my level of control. I've had high ranking jobs in my life where I've had to lead people in a project and during the project I escape to my car to sleep to calm down my emotional anxiety and energy. It's incredibly embarrasing and I can't explain this to anyone anymore.. what the hell causes this stuff??



Drained


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

blueypooey said:


> But as a male living in western society, being like this is a nightmare. Since I was a kid i've always been very supersensitive to everything...I'm 32 now and I've still been struggling with this condition. It's so overwelming and has wrecked havoc on careers and whatnot i've had.. things that people just deal with I get very overwelmed by emotionally... It's incredibly embarrasing and I can't explain this to anyone anymore.. what the hell causes this stuff??


Have a look at these links (one is a test), if you haven't. It discusses the concept of highly sensitive persons as being a type of normal personality that occurs in ~20% of people but creates greater difficulties in males having those characteristics:

"These men also had trouble fitting in with aggressive, combative males and were sometimes humiliated for their empathetic and compassionate behavior."

"The highly sensitive male may have trouble fitting into the narrow mold of a stereotypical male... Some of these include:

Compassion
Gentleness
The ability to act as a peacemaker
Concern about the humane treatment of animals
A sense of responsibility
Conscientiousness
Creativity
The tendency to feel love deeply
A great intuitive ability
An awareness of their unity with all beings
The ability to have and appreciate deep spiritual experiences"
http://www.hsperson.com/pages/2Aug10.htm

http://www.hsperson.com/pages/test.htm

There also appears to be a close connection between SAD and High Sensitivity (whether emotional or sensory):

"Individuals with a generalized subtype of social anxiety disorder reported higher levels of sensory-processing sensitivity than individuals with a non-generalized subtype."
 
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2174907/pdf/nihms36641.pdf


----------



## kid a (Aug 26, 2010)

im very irritable it almost seems like im bipolar because of the little tiniest things that can irritate me


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I cry too easily, and it embarrasses me. This causes me to be stoic and unemotional as to avoid an overly emotional reaction, which humiliates me. When I cry my nose gets beat red and my eyes are puffy and red as well, and it doesn't go away for a LONG time. 

It makes it so I can never stand up for myself because when I cry in the midst of defending myself I lose all train of thought and can't continue to speak up for myself, and then feel I have failed myself. 

I hate being so sensitive. I AM a rational person too, but it's like a knee-jerk response to confrontation that I simply cannot physically control.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Yea, it's extremely frustrating. I wish i could just let negative things bump off me like they were nothing.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh yes, I was completely and totally like this until fairly recently. through some very hard work, examining my life and how this sensitivity had affected me mentally, I now feel like I have it under control. I realized that my own emotional oversensitivity could be more accurately called emotional immaturity.


----------



## Ysonesse (Dec 25, 2009)

Antechinus said:


> Have you heard of Alice Miller ? (Psychoanalyst -she has a website). She talks about exactly these things. She believes emotional hypersensitivity is caused by having a huge amount of repressed rage and sadness from your childhood, which becomes triggered by everyday situations. The intense emotions are actually completely legitimate, if you relate them to their original source.


That definitely sounds familiar...


----------



## Shrinking Violet (Oct 11, 2010)

I have reactions like this too. Not usually anger, but I can get upset very easily. My feelings are easily hurt, and I cry very quickly. I hate this reaction so much, and it embarrasses me to no end. This emotional hypersensitivity is probably one of the reasons that I avoid social situations. I'm afraid of losing control of my emotions in front of people, and losing their respect. I can't tell if it's my personality or not, but I suspect that it's largely caused by an inability to regulate emotions properly, i.e. emotional immaturity.


----------



## Disastuh (Mar 20, 2010)

Kon said:


> http://www.hsperson.com/pages/test.htm


I checked off every box except one ("I make a point to avoid violent movies and TV shows.").


----------



## JupiterStarr (Nov 4, 2010)

Shrinking Violet said:


> I have reactions like this too. Not usually anger, but I can get upset very easily. My feelings are easily hurt, and I cry very quickly. I hate this reaction so much, and it embarrasses me to no end. *This emotional hypersensitivity is probably one of the reasons that I avoid social situations. I'm afraid of losing control of my emotions in front of people, and losing their respect. *I can't tell if it's my personality or not, but I suspect that it's largely caused by an inability to regulate emotions properly, i.e. emotional immaturity.


Me too. I try hard to control my emotions though but I've had the misfortune of crying or losing my cool in front of others and it is so embarrassing. Plus, I also think people do lose respect for you when you're overly emotional.

Losing control of my emotions in public is one of my fears.


----------



## marcopolo1958 (May 14, 2011)

Glad I found this forum. In 5 minutes I learned a lot about myself. I'm 53 and still going through this crap. It's hell. Socially I'm fine but it wreaks havoc with romantic relationships. This is undoubtedly the reason I divorced. I'm seeing someone now and it's very difficult. She's not what you call empathetic and it causes me great anger and hurt. I recently started seeing a psychiatrist because depression runs in my family. I'll have to take this up with her. You ladies and gentlemen have helped me immensely with your posts. I feel like I'm beginning to understand myself. Hang tough guys. Work on it and don't give up. I look forward to your posts.


----------



## caithiggs (Jan 11, 2009)

It's common for young children with anxiety to throw temper tantrums and cry at the drop of a pin because emotions get so pent up. The only difference when you become an adult is that you're not supposed to cry by society's standards...whereas when you were a child it was likely just your parents standards...

In which of these situations do you think you pent up your emotions more? Yeah, adulthood. There is no release anywhere to be found, so you release it slowly in innappropriate situations. It has to go somewhere no matter what way you look at it. The only thing I can think of is doing things with the specific intent of releasing emotions. I think society is starting to recognize a need for this action. But I don't really know besides excercise (which I hate doing) what kind of things there are...


----------



## marcopolo1958 (May 14, 2011)

I have the exact same feelings my friend. Small acts of kindness and consideration that make your whole week. Someone posted about a writer named Alice Miller. I'm reading her book, "The Drama of the Gifted Child". I hope it will give some insight into the source of my overwhelming emotions. Give it a try. Good luck.


----------



## marcopolo1958 (May 14, 2011)

wisteria said:


> I can be incredibly emotional over little things, but if it's something major involving others, like a death, I feel cold and heartless. It doesn't move me.
> 
> In a related topic, something I can't stand are situations in which other people are emotional and they usually get a pat on the back or a shoulder to lean on. And yet, if I get emotional, people think I'm some kind of weirdo. I try to hide my tears as much as possible.


I found your comment about feeling "cold and heartless" fascinating. My mother died in my arms after I tried to revive her. My unemotional reaction surprised me. I'm reading Alice Miller's book "The Drama of the Gifted Child". I'm hoping it will give me some insight. Give it a try. You're too young to let this prevent you from finding peace and happiness. Don't give up. I'm 53 and just getting it.


----------



## Rodin (May 11, 2011)

I vacillate between emotional hypersensitivity and stoicism. It's wearing me out.


----------



## MrTweak (Apr 18, 2011)

You need high dose SSRI + NDRI OR SNDRI / COCAINE.

I relate 100%

I don't give a **** what you think cause I'm high as **** legally while being diagnosed with the same thing you described.

I have been given a prescription for off label high dose psycho-stimulants. I have way too many dope receptors in my brain.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

i experience emotions a lot more intensely than most people. it's just the way i'm wired; there wasn't anything abnormal about my childhood. here's an example: learning my dog has malignant cancer is making me feel grief to the extent that I don't feel like talking to anyone. in elementary school I was the kid who cries in class when he gets his feelings hurt.

but hey, that's just who i am! i'm totally comfortable with being a sensitive person. after all to live is to feel


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I melt down often - about once or twice a week, and this is with my life simplified to almost nothing. When I worked, studied or attended hobby classes, I'd storm out to be alone to melt down or otherwise sit there in agony, boiling over. Most of my triggers appear to be emotional although there are strong contributions from external and internal stimuli.

Between these episodes I can be quite the opposite and not feel much unless someone is disrespectful towards me or others. It's not my upbringing but neurological. It's disabling. I had to leave so many situations or avoid them to prevent it happening. 

When it goes full blown I punch myself in the head and all kinds of things, losing control. It creeps up on me with little warning. I see the warning signs in retrospect but struggle to spot them in future and am usually caught out. I had one today but it didn't involve self abuse.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

So is there a way the influence of emotions on a person be lessened through some kind of therapy or something? and why are some people more effected than others?


----------



## marcopolo1958 (May 14, 2011)

Lachlan said:


> So is there a way the influence of emotions on a person be lessened through some kind of therapy or something? and why are some people more effected than others?


I'm told that cognitive behavioral therapy (CBT) can help. I'm reading "Cognitive Behavioral Therapy for Dummies" and I'm intrigued. It helps to understand the source of our emotional hypersensitivity. Someone posted about a writer named Alice Miller. I'm reading her book, "The Drama of the Gifted Child". I hope it will give some insight into the source of my overwhelming emotions. Give it a try. Good luck. Don't hesitate to find a therapist. It will be very helpful. You're in good company.


----------



## marcopolo1958 (May 14, 2011)

*Alice Miller books*

As I posted before, I've been slugging through "The Drama of the Gifted Child". Difficult reading. I picked up another Alice Miller book called "The Truth Will Set You Free." Written more for the layman. It's encouraging. I'm learning a lot about myself. It's a little frightening.


----------



## isnothere (Apr 18, 2011)

Disastuh said:


> I'm extremely sensitive and it's increasingly becoming a problem. Many things upset me, and whether they're worth it or not I'm prone to becoming FURIOUS or sad to the point of bawling. It doesn't take much and I realize this even during the moment, but it's uncontrollable.
> 
> I don't want to be so dramatic all the time, but a lot of situations just feel like the end of the world.
> 
> Anyone else empathize?


Yes i can relate , I've learned to control the anger a bit .I'm more passive aggressive now ..Whereas before I'd blow up in a instant .I'm not a crier but if i do cry that's when it's get uncontrollable ,And my moods are all over the place, and i get violent .:|


----------



## mrsnorris22 (Aug 25, 2011)

I've always had a problem with becoming over emotional and crying about situations that would otherwise not be so bad to most people. I'm actually crying right now. I went in for a job interview today (my first one, I'm gonna be a freshie in college very soon) and apparently I was supposed to go in at 11:00 (I went in at around 1:00), so I'd missed it entirely, and the position was already filled. It was so embarrassing and I felt horrible, like crying. 

I hate crying in front of people, even my parents, but the tears just started flowing the minute we started driving home. I hate how I can't take criticisms well at all, even the tiniest bit of criticism. I know that my mom wasn't trying to be harsh when she was saying that this is how the real world is, but I still perceived it that way. It was made worse when she asked me if I would be able to find all my classes on my own, and starting saying how she wouldn't be able to shuttle me around, that I was so used to her finding everything for me. I know she wasn't trying to be harsh, but somehow I just felt patronized and helpless. Oh, and guilty, as well. 

I feel like I'm not cut out for the real world because I'm too damn sensitive. No one is going to want to hire a person who can't control their emotions. I wish I could just become numb to criticism.

I was reading through this thread and found a lot of things that I could relate to. Some people said that they overreact to the little things, but when it comes to major events like death, they become emotionless and cold to it. I'm like that as well. A few years ago my dad had a cardiac arrest in the car. The doctors said that he had been technically dead for a few minutes before they managed to revive him. He's alive and well, but I became very numb to what happened. At first I was shocked, but then I became cold to it. It was as if the emotional part of my brain just shut off. At the time I felt like I wasn't reacting "appropriately" because I wasn't experiencing any feelings of anxiety or sadness, like how you're "normally" supposed to feel. 

Anyways, thanks to anyone who decides to read this...thought I would get this all out there. It feels good to vent.


----------



## mrsnorris22 (Aug 25, 2011)

marcopolo1958 said:


> I found your comment about feeling "cold and heartless" fascinating. My mother died in my arms after I tried to revive her. My unemotional reaction surprised me. I'm reading Alice Miller's book "The Drama of the Gifted Child". I'm hoping it will give me some insight. Give it a try. You're too young to let this prevent you from finding peace and happiness. Don't give up. I'm 53 and just getting it.


I know this is an old post, lol, but I feel the same way. I overreact to things that otherwise wouldn't be a big deal, but when it comes to major events like death, I become so numb to it.


----------



## marcopolo1958 (May 14, 2011)

Alice Miller - "The Truth Will Set You Free." Try the book. It's a good place to start. You're young. You can work through this and get past it. Lot's of us are doing it. Many of us have started much later then you.

Regards.........


----------



## skydiver1970 (Jul 3, 2012)

odd_one_out said:


> I melt down often - about once or twice a week, and this is with my life simplified to almost nothing. When I worked, studied or attended hobby classes, I'd storm out to be alone to melt down or otherwise sit there in agony, boiling over. Most of my triggers appear to be emotional although there are strong contributions from external and internal stimuli.
> 
> Between these episodes I can be quite the opposite and not feel much unless someone is disrespectful towards me or others. It's not my upbringing but neurological. It's disabling. I had to leave so many situations or avoid them to prevent it happening.
> 
> When it goes full blown I punch myself in the head and all kinds of things, losing control. It creeps up on me with little warning. I see the warning signs in retrospect but struggle to spot them in future and am usually caught out. I had one today but it didn't involve self abuse.


This is me minus the self abuse. I am afraid it will kill my relationship. It sank my first marriage and will drive away my fiancé


----------



## Aries33 (Sep 22, 2011)

you know when im out around people like going down the store or shopping i cant even face looking at people or walking up to the cashier then standing and waiting with that long pause as she puts my things in a bag, why couldn't i have had a brief social conversation with her i ask myself other times walking past people looking then in there eyes makes me emotional on the brink of feeling like i want to burst out and cry i know it sounds so strange but i feel so embarrassed around other people like i have to become this super friendly individual but i cant knowing this makes me feel down and depressed, i mean i spend so much time away from people why cant i just relax and look at a person without thinking that they dont like me


----------



## Eric3434 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey everyone, (sorry for my english i'm french) i have been diagnose has a child with ADHD and i had to deal with hypersensitivity all my life and im now 34. I know how you feel. Dealing with hypersensitivity is not easy but i found a way out and to deal with it.

First, i'm not a psychiatrist*(not sure if its spelled right) i am a specialized educator and i'm speaking from personnal experience and with some and limited background in psychology.

The way i see it, hypersensitivity is a lensing effect. Every problem you have is multiplied by the factor of how much you're emotionaly involve in it. example: if a dude yell at me for whatever reason i'm not gonna react that much and i'm just gonna tell myself WTF is his problem But if someone who i'm involve with emotionally (friend, gilrfriend,etc.) and do the exact same thing i'm gonna be devastated beyond reason. First step to deal with it is being aware of it and understand. And since you're on this forum you have taken the first step.

2 things , i think, you should avoid doing 1. Isolation, why? the reason is you're not gonna grow in this AND 2. Trying to stop feeling things Why? Repressing emotions will end very bad and it will turn you into a walking time bomb.

Boys and girls have similar brains but are different. Boys if pushed or if they stay too long in a problem, they will snap. Solution: call for a time out and then GO walk it off, or take a shower, go buy a chocolate bar and take deep breaths, anything but don't stay in it. Usually we cool down and are able to think rationnaly after a few minutes of peace. Girls are the other way around, the longer they stay alone in a problem the worse its gonna get. Solution: Talk about it first chance u get, don't wait too much and do not focus on the problem, focus on a solution, take deep breaths. If in a relationship give yourselves about 15-30min apart before trying to solve it again. And above all ask for help and/or a second opinion from someone who IS NOT involve in it.

The lost of control is an effect of impulsivity. ITS NORMAL. Everybody got it. The more primal part of your brain is call reptililian brain. This part is the most ancient one in the ladder of evolution and its related to physical survival and body maintenance - digestion, reproduction, circulation, breathing, STRESS RESPONSES, etc.
So when u accumulate stress at some point ur gonna react. Its a natural defense, its the way your brain use to attempt to remove stress. Hypersensitivity is just that your stress level get high quicker or than your threshold is lower. That's why u react so often. 

''NORMAL'' is define by the majority in a group or the person in power. So if youre a fat person amongst fat people youre normal but if youre with slim people youre not. If the teacher say the normal score is 80% and youre under youre not and if youre equal or over youre fine. The fact is than the most apparent physical differences or behaviors are often categorize has not normal. But u know what! Everybody got something and i do mean everybody. If its not poor eye sight, its diabetes, its cancer, too short or too tall, bald, fat or skiny, missing teeth, agressive temper or shy, no skills in math or language, manual or intellectual, gay/lesbian bi straight, black white asian martian and the list goes on and on. We , humans, have the bad habit to categorize everything and if u fall into a category than is not in fashion, well it just suck. It's simpler just being a human amongst humans. Be with and love people the way YOU ARE and not like THEY want you to be. If they try to change you or don't like you like you are, they can go **** themselves. 

OF course, there is a set of unwritten acceptables behaviorals rules that we all use to be able to fonction in a society otherwise it would be chaos but in my opinion some should be remove but thats for another time. For exemple: Don't fart while siting with other people, don't get over other people while waiting in line, don't pick youre nose, don't overreact, be civil, be productive, etc... And we all want to be part of the group because it gives psychological and affective security and also fills youre need for belonging. Being set appart because we cant fonction ''normaly'' destroy this and we stop fonctionning properly.

So the trick is to change youre emotionnal threshold. How? by training youre brain. it's not easy BUT not too hard, its take time, a lot of it, some research and commitment. To give u an idea of the commitment u need to put in this i got this quote from Mickey Goldmill, the character from Rocky: Mickey says, "For a 45-minute fight, you got to train hard for 45,000 minutes." Start small and simple and work ur way up and do not rush thing or over do or u will quit. 
Let's say than ''normal'' people are born with a sensitivity of 4. Has they grow up they live all sorts of experience which gives them emotionnal intelligence and get to a level of...let's say 10. Again let's say than hypersensitive people are born with a sensitivity of 2 and has u grow up u get to 6. Normal acceptable behavior in society is situated around 8 and to get there u only need to train for 2 more points  While passing u may not be able to be a politician or a president but u can be a great person.

WHY? why should u train? to grow and live fully and continuing to have new experiences.

You can find behavioral conditionning anywhere on the internet and there is a lot of information on the subject. It work better if we are supervised by someone who is competent in the matter like a psychiatrist. Behavioral conditionning will change they way u react to things.

I can give u some starting tricks . First one is simple BREATHING, BREATHING, BREATHING focus on breathing and nothing else until the state of panic or lost of control is gone. An another trick is counting (not 2+2=4) something you dont have the awnser in memory like 3254+4521=....thinking?.....thinking?...! = 7775 do it as much as needed.
The reason is when the the second level of the brain ( mammalian brain or limbic system functions in primal activities related to defense 'fight or flight' fear response, food and sex as well as activities related to the expression of emotions and feelings ,fear and protection, including emotions related to the attachment) get out of control u cant think straigth and are now in defensive mode. The mammalian brain work chemically which means than all information that travel trought that part of the brain is done with chymical substance and its ****ing slow. Its easier to imagine it like a battery, when u r afraid its take some thing before going back to normal. So when its fully charge it need to unload before returning to normal state. And ur not gonna be able to stop it just by telling yourself ''im must stop being afraid'' , it take time. So to make it return to normal faster u must force it to use the last level of the brain (the neo-cortex or cerebral cortex is involved with most mental activity, including spatial and mathematical thinking, meditating, dreaming, remembering, processing and decoding of sensory information, information processing or 'thinking') and u can do it by counting, working, focus on a movement, writing what u feel, climbing etc.
***Beware not to developpe eating disorder, biting nails, workaholic, etc. vary your ways to cope with stress.

Nutrition... most important part u need to eat properly. Alcool, too much sugar, fats, salty contribute to rising anxiety level. Good eating habit help your brain fonction better and faster. Drink water and be sure to drink enough but not too much. I drink normally around 2-3 liter per day. (See your doctor or nutritionnist for better help)


If youre a gamer quit WoW now and go play outside!!!


QUIT SMOKING for the 1 thounsandth time!!!


Drugs like cocaine,pcp etc. will just burn your brain cells and will raise your anxiety level (Yeah dude but i feel awsome when im on it) wait when your off of it and its only going to get worse month after month until u cant stop because of addiction.

Physical activities... go play golf, walk, climb a mountain, push your car to work, anything... get moving.

If you feel some mental problems are behind this don't hesitate to consult a specialist.

That'S all folk, take care. Love u all AND DON'T GIVE UP!!!!!! GOD bless u all.


----------



## foxyd11 (Feb 17, 2013)

I relate to everyone here. I didnt even know this forum was here. I feel like i connect with everyone here. I dont even know how to deal with this, as it has affected my whole life. I just ended a 16 year relationship with my longtime partner because of this.i used to think i was bi-polar, but i do suffer from depression, anxiety as well. I snap over anything small, i get very angry easily, i feel like i hate people in general. I hate going to social events because i think people just judge you for what u do,instead of accepting the person you are. Sometimes i feel-cold towards peoples feelings. I take everything personal. Alot has to do with my childhood. As someone mentioned before. As i talk about it i feel better, its hard to explain, because i know everyone here understands me. I keep to myself, i know its not good for me. But wish everyone of us luck, n we will get through this.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

I used to be emotionally oversensitive before i started taking SSRI:s. I'm still sensitive to some extent, but at least i don't have panic attacks anymore...


----------

